# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Perse Enver Hoxha ndaloi fete?

## chino

Pershendetje! Shpresoj te jeni te gjithe mire..

Kam deshire te degjoj se si ju e shpjegoni ndalimin e feve ne kohen e Shqiperise se diktatures. Jo qe deshiroj te "ngushtohet" tema ne nje dretim te caktuar, por ne rast se nuk keni asnje ide per te pergjegjur pyetjen e titullit, si pyetje ndihmese le te sherbejne keto: 

1. A mendoni se pati ndonje motiv per ju te pranueshem per ndalesen?
2. A ishin bashkefajtore fete ne kete ndalese?
3. Apo a ishte thjesht ne pyetje nje motiv, i cili ishte vetem arbitrar, i "verber", i pavarur nga sjellja e feve ne shoqerine shqiptare?
4. A mund te imagjinoni sot ndonje motiv per ju te pranueshem per ndalese? 

Me "fe" nenkuptoj cdo fe monoteiste, pa asnje dallim.



*

----------


## darwin

E thjeshtë, 

A) *deshte të njësohej vetë me konceptin e zotit*(në popull)

b) e dinte që nuk para e çante kokën njeri dhe e ndërmori si hap

----------


## busavata

sepse ishte ateist...komunist ...materijalist..etj..edhe
...qe mos te egzistojn dallimet fetare ne popullin Shqiptar....

----------


## Apollyon

> E thjeshtë, 
> 
> A) *deshte të njësohej vetë me konceptin e zotit*(në popull)
> 
> b) e dinte që nuk para e çante kokën njeri dhe e ndërmori si hap


Dakord me darwin.

Ai donte ta konsideronte veten "zot i Shqiptareve" edhe nuk donte qe populli te shperqendrohej tek fete, por donte ti mbante nen presion te vazhdueshem psikologjik, e duke i ber te mendojne se vetem ai ishte e ardhmja e shqiperise, edhe qe ishte gjeja me e mire qe i kishte ndodh shqiperise ne histori.

Ky ishte si Hitleri, donte te behej zot, nxori fene e tije PPSH, edhe kush nuk besonte edhe jepte jeten per PPSH, denohej me varje.

----------


## darwin

Hitleri nuk deshte të bëhej zot. Ka dhjetëra fjalime ku i referohet ditëve ku nuk do jetonte më dhe brezat do u duhej të shpinin përpara vizionin e tij. Pra, u referohet ditëve që nuk do ishte më gjallë. Hyjnitë markisto-leniniste nuk e kanë bërë KURRË. Nuk arrinin dot të imagjinonin se si nuk do jetonin në përjetësi.

Përse duhet gjithmonë ta krahasojmë me meskinitetin e bastardëve tanë. Nëse ka qenë e Keqja Absolute, siç thotë shumica, të paktën nuk ka patur mediokritetin e këtyre fëlliqsirave.

Këta deshin të ishin feja, zoti, ideja transhendentale. Çuditërisht, kishin zgjedhur atë pjesën e monoteizmit ndëshkimor, ai i tërhiqte pamasë (kazanët e ferrit, purgatorët.. e me rradhë).

----------


## Apollyon

> Hitleri nuk deshte të bëhej zot. Ka dhjetëra fjalime ku i referohet ditëve ku nuk do jetonte më dhe brezat do u duhej të shpinin përpara vizionin e tij. Pra, u referohet ditëve që nuk do ishte më gjallë. Hyjnitë markisto-leniniste nuk e kanë bërë KURRË. Nuk arrinin dot të imagjinonin se si nuk do jetonin në përjetësi.
> 
> Përse duhet gjithmonë ta krahasojmë me meskinitetin e bastardëve tanë. Nëse ka qenë e Keqja Absolute, siç thotë shumica, të paktën nuk ka patur mediokritetin e këtyre fëlliqsirave.
> 
> Këta deshin të ishin feja, zoti, ideja transhendentale. Çuditërisht, kishin zgjedhur atë pjesën e monoteizmit ndëshkimor, ai i tërhiqte pamasë (kazanët e ferrit, purgatorët.. e me rradhë).


Hitleri (dmth nazistet) kishin nis te studjonin forcat okulte, edhe kur dilte Hitleri ne fjalim, populli e adhuronte si zot. Qellimi i tij ka qene qe te pastronte boten njeher e pergjithmone, edhe emri i tij te mbeste ne histori e te adhurohej si zot.

Hitleri kishte nje shprehje (forca pa nje besim shpirteror rrezohet shum shpejt) Prandaj ai donte tju fuste nje fe gjermanve, fene naziste,ku vete te ishte zot. Ai adhuronte "zotet" nordik sic ishte Odin, mbreti i Vikingeve.

----------


## Enkeleu

> Pershendetje! Shpresoj te jeni te gjithe mire..
> 
> Kam deshire te degjoj se si ju e shpjegoni ndalimin e feve ne kohen e Shqiperise se diktatures. Jo qe deshiroj te "ngushtohet" tema ne nje dretim te caktuar, por ne rast se nuk keni asnje ide per te pergjegjur pyetjen e titullit, si pyetje ndihmese le te sherbejne keto: 
> 
> 1. A mendoni se pati ndonje motiv per ju te pranueshem per ndalesen?
> 2. A ishin bashkefajtore fete ne kete ndalese?
> 3. Apo a ishte thjesht ne pyetje nje motiv, i cili ishte vetem arbitrar, i "verber", i pavarur nga sjellja e feve ne shoqerine shqiptare?
> 4. A mund te imagjinoni sot ndonje motiv per ju te pranueshem per ndalese? 
> 
> ...





*Përgjigjjen e gjen  këtu në  forum. Mjafton ti vizitosh nënforumet që kan të bëjnë  me fenë dhe do të bindesh  shpejt . Aty mund të shofesh armiqësinë që mbretëron  mes shqiptarëve me besime të ndryshme , që është për turp . 

Une mendoj që  feja  do të duhej  të ishte e ndaluar edhe sot tek  ne  ,  derisa të vetedijesohemi dhe të mësojmë të respektojme besimin e tjetrit, si dhe të mos keqinterpretojme dhe keqperdorim fenë për qellime të ulëta !*

----------


## busavata

> *Përgjigjjen e gjen  këtu në  forum. Mjafton ti vizitosh nënforumet që kan të bëjnë  me fenë dhe do të bindesh  shpejt . Aty mund të shofesh armiqësinë që mbretëron  mes shqiptarëve me besime të ndryshme , që është për turp . 
> 
> Une mendoj që  feja  do të duhej  të ishte e ndaluar edhe sot tek  ne  ,  derisa të vetedijesohemi dhe të mësojmë të respektojme besimin e tjetrit, si dhe të mos keqinterpretojme dhe keqperdorim fenë për qellime të ulëta !*


me plot te drejt Enkeleu
edhe une mendoj ashtu...

----------


## chino

Po nese i ndaloi per shkak se deshironte te njesohej vete me idene e zotit, atehere duhet te kete lene ndonje veper/sjellje pas vetes, ne te cilen shihet se ai i jep vetit rolin e zotit. Nuk di, a ka keso veprash. Nje e tille mund te jete shembulli, i cili u soll me lart: _"Ai mendonte se do jetonte ne perjetesi"_. Kur mendon me gjate, ky shembull patjeter nenkupton se E. Hoxha paska menduar se ishte i pavdekshem fizikisht. Dhe ketu pastaj hapen pyetje tjera. E para: A ka njeri, i cili nuk eshte fare fare fare injorant dhe beson se eshte i pavdekshem fizikisht? Mund te lihet hapur kjo pyetje me nje tjeter: A mund te thuhet se Enveri pati kete shkalle te injorances? (nese e gjykojme ne teresi, fjalimet, afiniteti i tij per logjikim, cdo gje qe njohim per te). Dhe nese une personalisht gjykoj mbi E. Hoxhen, nuk vij tek perfundimi se ky pati nje shkalle te tille te injorances. Nuk besoj se jam i pambeshtetur nga historianet, biografet ne kete pike. Prandaj te nisemi per nje moment nga mendimi im dhe te mendojme se nuk ishte injorant i tille. Nisur nga kjo, cili mbetet motivi per ndalesen e feve tani? Sikur te ishit nga ata biografet, historianet, te cilet mendojne "si une", si do te shpjegonit ndalesen e fese? 

Ne pergjithesi mendoj se motivi se ai deshi te njesohej vete me idene e zotit, nuk eshte i sakte. Te pakten nese marr per baze kuptimin origjinal qe ka kjo shprehje. Sepse ndryshe qendron puna nese shprehja eshte e menduar ne menyre metaforike (pra ne kuptimin _"deshi te behet me vepra i pavdekshem"_), por sic shihet nga biseda e deritanishme, ju nuk niseni nga kuptimi metaforik i kesaj shprehjeje. Pra kuptuar origjinalisht, drejtperdrejt ky motiv me duket jo i sakte. Edhe pse kam problem te argumentoj mire mendimin tim. Por nuk e di, secili ka kerkesat e veta per bindje. Mua per shembull me mjafton argumenti qe solla me lart (shkalla e larte e injorances se E. Hoxhes, e cila me duket e pamundshme te i atestohet). Tjeret kerkojne me shume. Si nenargumente ndoshta mund te ofroj:

1. E. Hoxha nuk beri vetem veten "zot", por partine, e cila ishte nje grup njerezish
2. nuk eliminoi/ndaloi cdo gje te kultures se deriatehershme shqiptare,
3. nuk ndaloi "hyjnizimin" e Gjergj Kastriotit,
4. nuk ndaloi rilindasit (veprat), te cilet ne njefare menyre eshte e pamundur te i akceptosh pa iu "nenshtruar" normave, vlerave qe ata barten dhe i dhane shoqerise,
5. nuk mori cdo vendim teresisht vetem. Pati bashkemendimtare dhe -veprimtare, te cilet nuk ishin "pa influence", nuk ishin permanent nen kontroll dhe nenshtrim absolut te E. Hoxhes, por kishin idete e tyre, kompetencat e tyre, cfare tregon fakti, kur E. Hoxha nganjehere kerkonte pergjegjesi nga ata bashkeveprimtare, te cilet nuk kishin zbatuar "kompetencat" e tyre mire, p.sh. nuk kishin udhehequr mire nje "ministri", cfare nenkupton se E. Hoxha nje ministri (nje cope te pushtetit) ia dorezonte dikujt tjeter ne dore, i cili udheheqte - edhe pse i dirigjuar nga korniza e partise - sipas dijes dhe afiniteteve te tija.

Prandaj se bashku keto pike - per mua - tregojne se 
a) nuk e njihte veten si instancen absolute qe qendron mbi cdo gje, cfare ben nje zot, dhe 
b) ndante pushtetin, cfare nuk ben nje zot,
c) nuk gjen elemente metafizike ne veprat e tij (mbi veten), cfare s'len zot pa bere. 

Dhe si rezultat: 
Ai nuk deshi te njesohej vete me idene e zotit. Kjo nuk ka mundur te jete motivi. 



*

----------


## chino

*Enkeleu*, postimin tend nuk e kisha pare me heret. 

A ben te konkretizosh ate cfare mendon, kur thua se motivi ishin "armiqesite qe dalin nga fete ne mes te grupeve shoqerore"? Jo qe e dyshoj saktesine e kesaj qe thua, nuk dua te vleresoj njehere teresisht mbi mendimin tend. Por nese ka mundesi te konkretizohesh pak me shume. Sepse ndryshe ekziston mundesia qe te keqkuptohesh. Momentalisht te kuptoj ne kete menyre: Ti mendon se E. Hoxha pati si vlere "mosarmiqesine e shqiptareve nderveti". Dhe per kete arsye ai e pa te nevojshme te ndalohen fete. A mendon keshtu? Nese po, atehere ti patjeter mendon, se 

a) fete patjeter sjellin armiqesi kunder njera tjetres, ose alternativisht
b) jane njerezit qe bejne te mundshem qe armiqesite te dalin nga fete

Cili nga mendimet eshte i sakte per ty? A) apo b)?

*Dhe qe tani kam nje pyetje pak kunderthenese te mendimeve tua:*
A nuk do te kishte mundur E. Hoxha te tentoje te "zhduke" armiqesite e shqiptareve nder veti duke urdheruar (me dhune) te kalojne te gjithe shqiptaret ne nje fe te vetme? 

Kerkoj falje, nese shtroj pyetje shume, por ne pyetje eshte thjesht se nuk di ndryshe si te trajtohet kjo teme ne menyre interaktive (ne pjesemarrje te te gjitheve, dhe jo si nje teme "blok" e sjellur nga nje njeri i vetem ku tjetet vetem duhet te lexojne, por jo kontribojne).



*

----------


## busavata

chino
ti mos ja jep njerit dy mundesit e tua te pergjegjjes...
por leje te pergjegjet vet 
nuk ke nevoj.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## chino

Po nuk e bej cdo here kete gje. E bej vetem atehere, kur dy mundesite jane (sipas meje) pasoje e patjetersueshme e pergjigjes se dhene me pare.

P.sh. kur ti thua "Jam njeri", und mund te them se ti patjeter ose
a) je femer, ose
b) je mashkull.

Keshtu qe njera eshte patjeter e sakte. Keso shembujsh ka edhe ne nivel me te komplikuar, por prap se prap njera nga alternativat duhet te jete (sic mendoj) patjeter e sakte. Keshtu ishte puna me lart ne bisede..




*

----------


## Seminarist

Shpjegimi me i sakte per ndalimin e feve ne 67-ten behet duke e pare te interpretuar  si:

1. Fenomen te nje periudhe te caktuar te historise, pra asaj komuniste, qe personalizohet me tej duke shkuar tek emri i E. Hoxhes.

Ne kete aspekt mund te flitet per shume shkaqe, prej se cilave mund te nxirren mesime si negative edhe ndoshta pozitive. Une mendoj se mesimet qe nxirren nga negativiteti jane me te shumta, packa se per ti klasifikuar ato duhet nje studim i thelle, aspak i lehte.

2. Fenomeni kesaj periudhe te caktuar me persona te caktuar duhet pare edhe si pjese e historise se shkuar, si pjese e se gjithes, ne te cilen duhen gjetur arsyet e asaj qe bene te mundur nje vijueshmeri te tille ngjarjesh sot.

Edhe ne kete aspekt mund te nxirren mesime nga dukurite negative.


Une do rreshtoja nga shume arsye, qe i takojne historise si e gjithe, ate qe e kam thene shpesh here, nga e cila ka ndryshuar disa here situata fetare-kulturore ne trojet shqiptare: MOSPRANIA e lidhjes se nje feje te caktuar me identitetin etnik shqiptar, ashtu sikurse ngjiste gjeresisht ne vendet e tjera te Ballkanit.

Kjo mosprani zhvillohej jo ne boshllek, por ne nderrim te vazhdueshem kulturor fetar, pra konvertime.
Konvertimi dhe nderrimi i identitetit kulturor fetar, pra mohimi i dickaje te meparshme, nuk erdhi per here te pare me turqit. Edhe para turqve, nder shqiptare nderrimi apo konvertimi kulturor fetar mes dy boteve kulturore greke e latine, ishte i shpeshte. Kujtojme shek.11-15. Duke i shtuar kete edhe nderrim-konvertimin TRAUMATIK kulturor-fetar me turqit, gjate dukurive ateiste te shek.20, ne Shqiperi u pa e lehte qe, ne nje kohe kur vende te lindura e lidhura tradicionalisht me nje fe-kulture te caktuar, fete, per shkak te situates ateiste, persekutoheshin por nuk crrenjoseshin krejtesisht, ne Shqiperi ato shkuleshin pa me te voglen medyshje.


Me komunizmin ateist, tradita anti-shqiptare nacionale gjeti kulmin e shprehjes se vete, megjithese ne disa aspekte te tjera komunizmi ne Shqiperi pati edhe tipar nacionalist. Prove per kete eshte lufta e ashper kunder te vetmit pretendent mbartes te identitetit shqiptar edhe atij fetar, katolicizmit, faktor te cilin luftohet edhe nga historia si e gjithe, prove per te cilen kemi raportin ironik qe ka kjo fe me numrin e shqiptareve sot, packa se ne vlera, raporti eshte i kundert me ate te numrit demografik, ku mund te thuht se katoliket zene 70% te vlerave, kundrejt 30% te tjerave qe ndahen mes muslimaneve e ortodoksve.


Mesimi qe duhet te nxjerrim SOT eshte heqja dore nga te qenit te pare edhe unike ne te shnderruarit e vetive kulturore qe kemi.
Ligjin e martesave per gay-te une e shoh ne vazhdimesi te kesaj logjike per te bere unikun, te parin dhe te vetmin ne rajon duke dale fare lehte kundra mentalitetit dhe tiparit etnik vetem se kete e kerkon koha.

Ne fund te fundit edhe nqs duhet te nderrojme dicka per hir te koherave, te PAKTEN le te mos jemi te paret, kampionet ne kete.

----------


## stern

*Ja sec gjeta ne kerkim te kesaj teme*

Artur TAGANI
Magjister i filozofise se fese

Enver Hoxha sa po kalon ne postin e sekretarit te pare te Komitetit Qendror, ai shpall si tradhetare mjaft klerike. *Sipas studimeve te fundit, kete gje ai e beri ngase i shikonte si rivale te tij. Pastaj, ai ndoqi nje politike me propagande se feja eshte nje ndjenje armiqesore mes njerezish, e cila nxit per tradheti ndaj atdheut dhe per prapambetje dhe duke thene se gjoja populli vete nuk e donte me fene, ai shpalli lufte te hapur kunder fese. Prishi apo shnderroj mbi 2000 institucione fetare, burgosi mbi 200 klerike(disa prej tyre u pushkatuan ose vdiqen ne burg) dhe ndaloi rreptesisht me vite te tera praktikimin e ritualeve fetare*.Ne shkrimet e Enver Hoxhes nuk shohim ndonje kritike te mirfillte qe i ben fese. Vetem me 1967, ne letren e drejtuar komiteteve te partise na bie ne sy nje vleresim i shkurter qe ben ne lidhje me fene. Ai ben nje pyetje: “C’lidhje mund te kene enderrimet e Muhametit me realitetin tone te shekullit te 20-te?" dhe pergjigjet: "Asnje lidhje!”. Duke harruar ai se Materializmi Dialektik qe mbronte ne thelbin e vet ka Dialektiken e marre nga Demokriti, nga shekulli 3-4 para eres sone, nga ata njerez qe shumica mendonin se hena eshte rrotull djathi dhe qe gjuanin me shigjeta lart duke menduar se do acaronin perendite e tyre?!
Si perfundim mund te themi se, nga aspekti i teologjise islame, perpjekjet e ateisteve jane te pavlera. Ato nuk perbejne ndonje kritike per besimin Islam. Teorite e tyre jane inkoherente, irracionale dhe joobjektive. Ata nuk kane hedhur poshte asnje nga vlerat dhe nga parimet e besimit Islam, madje ne shume raste as te besimeve te tjera monoteiste, sepse me shume jane marre me teizmin e mases –madje duke e deformuar nga realiteti- dhe me mitologji.

----------


## gerrard73

*Ndalimi e besimeve fetare nga ana e Enver Hoxhes ishte vetem per motive politike. Nuk ka te beje se ishte apo nuk ishte komunist. Motivi kryesor dhe ndoshta i vetem qe ai ndaloi besimet fetare, ishte kercenimi qe kleri katolik i bente rregjimit komunist. Ne nje dokumentar qe mund t'a gjeni edhe ne internet Enver Hoxha shprehet: "Rreziku kryesor per zhvillimin e socializmit ne Shqiperi jane prifterinjet katolik, ndersa me hoxhallaret nuk kemi asnje problem sepse jane injorant". Ndersa ne nje nder shume gjygjet komuniste ndaj prifterinjeve katolik, gjykatesi i drejtohet nje prifti katolik me arrogance duke e quajtur armik te komunizmit, armik te kombit shqiptar. Dhe prifti posa kishte marre denimin me vdekje i pergjigjet gjykatesit te pashkolle, duke i shpjeguar se, "ju nuk kuptoni fare se ç'eshte komunizmi, une kam 20 vjet qe e studjoj, sepse per t'a luftuar duhet t'a studjosh me pare". 
Enver Hoxha nuk ishte nje njeri i pashkolle, perkundrazi, ishte nje njeri shume i afte ne aspektin politik. E dinte shume mire qe katoliçizmi shqiptar do te ishte bere pengese ne zhvillimin e politikes komuniste.  Eshte historia ajo qe e deshmon nje gje te tille. Sepse ishte pikerisht Papa Gjon Palii II nje nder njerzit qe kontribuan ne renien e murit te Berlinit dhe me pas te krejt komunizmit. Enver Hoxha duke mos patur argumenta bindese per rrezimin e katoliçizmit shqiptar qe ishin te vetmit intelektual te kohes, perdori shume pretekste. Ne Shkoder e Malsine e Madhe(nga une jam) neper Kisha nga ana e komunisteve u futen edhe arme. Me pas shkonin naten per te bere kontrolle dhe gjenin armet te fshehura nen çatite e Kishave. Natyrisht qe ishin armet qe komuniste dhe punonjesit e sigurimit te shtetit i kishin vene, dhe arrestonin prifterinjet per armembajtje paleje dhe axhitacion e propagande.  Enver Hoxha nuk ka qene komunist, ose me mire te themi ka qene komunist por ne menyren e tije. Per te ruajtur ate, komunizmin e tije, duhej qe te zhdukte klerin katolik, si e vetmja pengese.  Ne 50 vjet askush nuk pati guximin t'i dilte kunder, vetem katoliçizmi shqiptar. Muslimanizmi shqiptar nuk kishte as force dhe as kapacitet logjistik qe t'a bente nje gje te tille. Hoxhallaret ishin vetem nje grumbull injorantes qe ju pershtaten rregjimit komunist, duke bere islamin shqiptar, si te vetmin islam ne bote qe bashkepunoi me komunizmin.*

----------


## chino

> *Ja sec gjeta ne kerkim te kesaj teme*
> 
> Artur TAGANI
> Magjister i filozofise se fese
> 
> Enver Hoxha sa po kalon ne postin e sekretarit te pare te Komitetit Qendror, ai shpall si tradhetare mjaft klerike. *Sipas studimeve te fundit, kete gje ai e beri ngase i shikonte si rivale te tij. Pastaj, ai ndoqi nje politike me propagande se feja eshte nje ndjenje armiqesore mes njerezish, e cila nxit per tradheti ndaj atdheut dhe per prapambetje dhe duke thene se gjoja populli vete nuk e donte me fene, ai shpalli lufte te hapur kunder fese. Prishi apo shnderroj mbi 2000 institucione fetare, burgosi mbi 200 klerike(disa prej tyre u pushkatuan ose vdiqen ne burg) dhe ndaloi rreptesisht me vite te tera praktikimin e ritualeve fetare*.Ne shkrimet e Enver Hoxhes nuk shohim ndonje kritike te mirfillte qe i ben fese. Vetem me 1967, ne letren e drejtuar komiteteve te partise na bie ne sy nje vleresim i shkurter qe ben ne lidhje me fene. Ai ben nje pyetje: Clidhje mund te kene enderrimet e Muhametit me realitetin tone te shekullit te 20-te?" dhe pergjigjet: "Asnje lidhje!. Duke harruar ai se Materializmi Dialektik qe mbronte ne thelbin e vet ka Dialektiken e marre nga Demokriti, nga shekulli 3-4 para eres sone, nga ata njerez qe shumica mendonin se hena eshte rrotull djathi dhe qe gjuanin me shigjeta lart duke menduar se do acaronin perendite e tyre?!
> Si perfundim mund te themi se, nga aspekti i teologjise islame, perpjekjet e ateisteve jane te pavlera. Ato nuk perbejne ndonje kritike per besimin Islam. Teorite e tyre jane inkoherente, irracionale dhe joobjektive. Ata nuk kane hedhur poshte asnje nga vlerat dhe nga parimet e besimit Islam, madje ne shume raste as te besimeve te tjera monoteiste, sepse me shume jane marre me teizmin e mases madje duke e deformuar nga realiteti- dhe me mitologji.


Mendim shume i ngjyrosur me duket. Dyshoj se eshte me pak i ngjyrosur se sa mendimi i E. Hoxhes per fete. 

Nje magjister qe thote se mendimet e ateisteve nuk perbejne ndonje kritike per besimin islam, eshte ose i verber ose mendon se lexuesi i tij eshte trumak. Vet pyetja qe ka cituar nga E. Hoxha dhe pergjegja e japur ne ate pyetje paraqet kritike te mjaftueshme, konsiderueshme, dhe jo inkoherente e iracionale, por kritike fare te kuptueshme. Per mua eshte e kuptueshme. Sepse tregon se E. Hoxha ne Muhamedin shihte nje enderrues, nje njeri ligjdhenes. Dhe nese ai ishte ligjdhenes dhe jetoi ne shekullin 7, atehere c'na duhen ligjet e tij sot? Ngase sot kemi te bejme me probleme, me vlera dhe qellime tjera shoqerore, te cilat Muhamedi nuk i kishte enderruar. Nga ligjdhenesi Muhamedi nuk kemi c'te presim sot per te zgjidhur problemet dhe arritur qellimet tona. Shkurt: Ketu jo qe vetem ke kritike ndaj Islamit. Por ke edhe kritike racionale, tejet koherente dhe aspak te pakuptueshme. Per mua jo. 

Nje pyetje, Stern: A di te me shpjegosh se cfare mendon magjistri, kur thote ato fjalite ne te kuqe? Sidomos kur thote se "nga aspekti i teologjise islame, perpjekjet e ateisteve jane te pavlera". Cfare lexon, cfare kupton ti ketu?




*

----------


## chino

> *Ndalimi e besimeve fetare nga ana e Enver Hoxhes ishte vetem per motive politike. Nuk ka te beje se ishte apo nuk ishte komunist. Motivi kryesor dhe ndoshta i vetem qe ai ndaloi besimet fetare, ishte kercenimi qe kleri katolik i bente rregjimit komunist. Ne nje dokumentar qe mund t'a gjeni edhe ne internet Enver Hoxha shprehet: "Rreziku kryesor per zhvillimin e socializmit ne Shqiperi jane prifterinjet katolik, ndersa me hoxhallaret nuk kemi asnje problem sepse jane injorant". Ndersa ne nje nder shume gjygjet komuniste ndaj prifterinjeve katolik, gjykatesi i drejtohet nje prifti katolik me arrogance duke e quajtur armik te komunizmit, armik te kombit shqiptar. Dhe prifti posa kishte marre denimin me vdekje i pergjigjet gjykatesit te pashkolle, duke i shpjeguar se, "ju nuk kuptoni fare se ç'eshte komunizmi, une kam 20 vjet qe e studjoj, sepse per t'a luftuar duhet t'a studjosh me pare". 
> Enver Hoxha nuk ishte nje njeri i pashkolle, perkundrazi, ishte nje njeri shume i afte ne aspektin politik. E dinte shume mire qe katoliçizmi shqiptar do te ishte bere pengese ne zhvillimin e politikes komuniste.  Eshte historia ajo qe e deshmon nje gje te tille. Sepse ishte pikerisht Papa Gjon Palii II nje nder njerzit qe kontribuan ne renien e murit te Berlinit dhe me pas te krejt komunizmit. Enver Hoxha duke mos patur argumenta bindese per rrezimin e katoliçizmit shqiptar qe ishin te vetmit intelektual te kohes, perdori shume pretekste. Ne Shkoder e Malsine e Madhe(nga une jam) neper Kisha nga ana e komunisteve u futen edhe arme. Me pas shkonin naten per te bere kontrolle dhe gjenin armet te fshehura nen çatite e Kishave. Natyrisht qe ishin armet qe komuniste dhe punonjesit e sigurimit te shtetit i kishin vene, dhe arrestonin prifterinjet per armembajtje paleje dhe axhitacion e propagande.  Enver Hoxha nuk ka qene komunist, ose me mire te themi ka qene komunist por ne menyren e tije. Per te ruajtur ate, komunizmin e tije, duhej qe te zhdukte klerin katolik, si e vetmja pengese.  Ne 50 vjet askush nuk pati guximin t'i dilte kunder, vetem katoliçizmi shqiptar. Muslimanizmi shqiptar nuk kishte as force dhe as kapacitet logjistik qe t'a bente nje gje te tille. Hoxhallaret ishin vetem nje grumbull injorantes qe ju pershtaten rregjimit komunist, duke bere islamin shqiptar, si te vetmin islam ne bote qe bashkepunoi me komunizmin.*


Sikur qe te kishte qene kleri katolik "rezistuesi" apo "kercenuesi" i vetem i ideve te E. Hoxhes, a nuk do te ishte deshtur qe E. Hoxha te ndaloje vetem klerin katolik, Katolicizmin? Ai nuk beri kete gje, por ndaloi te gjitha fete, te tri llojet e klerit. 

Pastaj E. Hoxha vinte nga nje familje me tradite te zgjeruar islame. Pasi qe hoxhallaret paskan qene "injorante", ai nuk paska patur nevoje te ndaloje hoxhallaret dhe Islamin. Paska mjaftuar te i mbaje te tille. Nga injorantet nuk ka rrezik. 




*

----------


## drenicaku

Ai i ndaloi.por ai qe i lejoj nuk i beri sherbim te mir kombit kjodo deshmohet me von.

----------


## chino

Tani do e jap une nje supozim per motivin.

*I daloi sepse i shihte si ligje te njerezve te huaj.* 

Si ligje, te cilat ne perdorimin, formimin dhe detajimin e tyre ishin teresisht jasht shoqerise shqiptare dhe per kete arsye i sjellnin shoqerise shqiptare te gjitha problemet qe nje shoqeri mund te kete, kur jeton nga ligjet e huaja. Prandaj i ndaloi.  

Cilet kunderargumente mund t'i vihen per balle ketij supozimi?




*

----------


## Jack Watson

> Sikur qe te kishte qene kleri katolik "rezistuesi" apo "kercenuesi" i vetem i ideve te E. Hoxhes, a nuk do te ishte deshtur qe E. Hoxha te ndaloje vetem klerin katolik, Katolicizmin? Ai nuk beri kete gje, por ndaloi te gjitha fete, te tri llojet e klerit.


Citimi që ka dhënë gerrard73 është autentik i Enver Hoxhës, i shkruar nga vetë ai në një qarkore-urdhër drejtuar bazave të partisë. Shkresën origjinale mund ta shikosh një një dokumentar që ka bërë emisioni Exclusive i TCH me titull "Viti i Mallkuar 1967", videoja ka qenë e disponushme në youtube, por tani që po e kërkoja për të ta sjellë pashë që e kishin hequr.

Pak a shumë Enveri shprehet se fetë janë rrezik për pushtetin popullor, veçanërisht kleri katolik sepse është i shkolluar dhe i lidhur me Perëndimin (i cili në atë periudhë ishte armiku nr. 1 i komunizmit). Për myslimanët shprehet se nuk janë dhe aq të rrezikshëm sepse kleri është kryesisht injorant, afërisht të njëjtën gjë edhe për ortodoksët. 

Ajo që thua t'i që Enveri vinte nga familje hoxhallarësh, nuk ka shumë rëndësi, ai ka qenë ateist, nuk ka dashur as katolikët, as myslimanët as ortodoksët, mgjth duhet pranuar që me katolikët ka qenë më i ashpër dhe me më shumë urretje sepse kanë patur elitën intelektuale më të mirë të Shqipërisë, e për më tepër pro-perëndimore.

Gjithsesi arsyeja kryesore që nxori fetë jashtë ligjit është se nuk donte më të madh mbi krye, donte të njehsohej me Zotin si koncept, Patia dhe Enveri ishte 1 dhe sipër tyre s'kishte asgjë. Arriti deri aty sa komunistët nisën të zëvendësonin shprehjet *pasha Zotin / për Zotin* me *për Ideal*.




> Pastaj E. Hoxha vinte nga nje familje me tradite te zgjeruar islame. Pasi qe hoxhallaret paskan qene "injorante", ai nuk paska patur nevoje te ndaloje hoxhallaret dhe Islamin. Paska mjaftuar te i mbaje te tille. Nga injorantet nuk ka rrezik.


Sikur do të tingëllonte keq për botën dhe për popullin që Partia të ndalonte katolicizmin e të lejonte islamin. Merr ngjyrime të tjera pastaj.  :shkelje syri: 

Por pika kryesore është që Enveri ishte ateist, e s'besonte te fetë prandaj nuk pati problem kur i ndaloi, i "ndihmuar" edhe nga vetë populli që s'ishte (e s'është) aq besimtar sa Partia të mos guxonte t'u prekte religjionin.

----------

